

Why a Bad Economy Is the Best Time to Start a Business - startuprules
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/10/why-a-bad-economy-is-the-best-time-to-start-a-business/

======
kamme
It's interesting but also very logical when you think about it. When people
are hesitating to invest in products, bad idea's are more likely to not get
past the initial funding rounds and die.

Wealth breeds losers, tough times make winners.

